# Are my ramshorns breeding?



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm new at this! 
They're attached to each other.
Like shell-hole to shell-hole. 
I can't really make out what their bodies are doing.

Are they mating?
I have them in a tank, temperature preset at 74, and I've been feeding them algae wafers.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't actually witness the act but most ramshorn snails tend to be prolific breeders. I'm sure you will have a population explosion shortly.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably. These guys multiply exponentially!


----------



## Tecstasy (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes they are I breed them to feed the young ones to my DP's

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------

